

6 Reasons Windows Phone 7 is Dead in the Water - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46167/6-reasons-windows-phone-7-dead-water

======
pedalpete
Let me start by saying that I absolutely love my WP7 phone (I've had both an
LG Quantum and now a Samsung Focus). I can't imagine having to go to Android,
and I'm not a fan of iOS either.

This author misses one big thing in all of his reasons. The average consumers
don't care about these technical issues.

Now that WP7 phones have 'cut and paste' and most of the other features of
comparable phones (except a front-facing camera) so consumers aren't going to
be concerned about update schedules, Microsoft not standing up to partners
(why would you 'stand-up' to partners, you want to work together), and most of
the other reasons in this article.

A consumer goes into a store, speaks to a staff member (hopefully
knowledgable) plays with the device and picks the one which they like best,
most of which is probably based on appearances and ease of use and what
everybody else has/recommends.

Microsoft has done an amazing job with the phone UI. They are showing lots of
promise and commitment to the platform. Android was able to take significant
market share, and there is no reason to believe that WP7 won't be able to do
the same.

Early numbers aren't realistic as the more people using the phone, the more it
gets accepted in the marketplace. There have been quite a few posts on
engadget recently where TV shows are overlaying Windows UI onto the non-
windows phones. This breeds familiarity and branding. Windows phone UI looks
so different from all the other OS's that this is a very strong move.

Plus, it's really good (if you've tried it). I'm not saying that WP7 will
absolutely be a success, but if it fails, I doubt it will be for the reasons
in this article.

------
rhartsock
Too bad it wasn't '7' reasons, that would have been much more convincing...

